# Multiple questions about Costa Rica



## dash (Apr 7, 2006)

we are looking into a trip to costa rica, first time; but we have heard great things and would like to check it out. Any insight from the forum would be appreciated.  Locations, resorts, flights fares from Denver, seasons.etc.....

Dash


----------



## Mimi39 (Apr 8, 2006)

Try the old fashioned way --- use the internet 

Start with:www.visitcostarica.com

I'm sure you'll love Costa Rica, we did.


----------



## eal (Apr 8, 2006)

Moon Handbook's Costa Rica is a very comprehensive guidebook


----------

